# Language confusion ...



## vizkid2005 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi guys !!!

I want to immerse myself into coding and all related stuff ... 
The problem is I can`t decide where to start from and which language to choose ???

I had learnt Java in 10th(ICSE) .. I had done a project on railways .. 
I am pretty good at OOPS concepts (AFAIK) ... 

But people have been suggesting studying Ruby, python , etc languages ... 
What should I do ???

I also wanna build a website ASAP ... Can websites be written in C\C++ or Java ??? I know they can be written in Javascript, python etc. ... 

Please Help me choose ?? Also suggest a good book to buy ... 

Your suggestion are highly appreciated ... Thank You !!!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 6, 2010)

you have good concept of OOPS dat means u wud be havin gud programmin logics.. keep on practicing new problems.. 
And learn C++ too in coming two years that will be really helpful.. 


and for website designing you can go for html,C#,PHP, .NET or ASP... learn any one of them... 
i'll suggest for ASP or .NET...


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 6, 2010)

i personally have two theories :

1> everything can be programmed.   i.e u can create an entire website on C++
2> why build when it is built    i.e internet is TOO complex to program.

hence go for ASP for websites and master C++ for algo designing skills

NOTE: practice is the key to success...


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wat about learning javascript ... I mean I`ve already done a bit of java already so will it be like similar or easier with javascript ?? Does it work dat way ??? 

also Plz suggest good buks for ASP and C++ ...


----------



## abhijangda (Dec 6, 2010)

first go for Python, 
then C and C++
then go for Java.
Also try to learn .NET.

For C++ you can find video tutorials on NOV 2010 DVD and fast track to C++ in NOV 2008 issue.


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2010)

For websites, learn PHP.

PHP = server side scripting.
Javascript = client side scripting

HTML/CSS, Javascript and PHP go hand in hand.

This forum which you are using is also built using PHP and it is using MySQL as the database.

And then there are very good free PHP based CMS available like Wordpress, Drupal and Joomla. You can modify them to your will using PHP to create your website.


----------



## Joker (Dec 6, 2010)

ico said:


> For websites, learn PHP.
> 
> PHP = server side scripting.
> Javascript = client side scripting
> ...


this.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 6, 2010)

vizkid2005 said:


> Wat about learning javascript ... I mean I`ve already done a bit of java already so will it be like similar or easier with javascript ?? Does it work dat way ???
> 
> also Plz suggest good buks for ASP and C++ ...



as far as book is concerned for c++.. go wid sumita arora.. very basic book.. u can easily learn every concept and practice it.. 
after dat u can go with higher level books..


----------



## lingo (Dec 6, 2010)

C/C++ are not for web development (general sense). Sumita Arora is a crap book using an outdated compiler and should only be studied if you want to develop MS-DOS programs which only the CBSE morons want you to do.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 6, 2010)

concentrate more on JAVA...rest html,css,js,php can be learnt side by side


----------



## Joker (Dec 6, 2010)

abhidev said:


> *concentrate more on JAVA...*rest html,css,js,php can be learnt side by side


ffs..he has to make a *WEBSITE*


----------



## abhidev (Dec 6, 2010)

Joker said:


> ffs..he has to make a *WEBSITE*



who said you can't use java for making websites??? And whats ffs?


@vizkid2005 : as you are good with OOPS, stick to java...as once you get into java as your job profile...you will no longer be working in html,css,php,js....u don't hv to...that field is diff...that would be web development.


----------



## NainO (Dec 6, 2010)

ASP.net is best for designing website. Include simple drag and drop of controls therefore very less coding.
Also you can select from a number of langauages (C#, J# and many more) as your coding language 
As you are good in both OOPS and java, you wont feel much difficulty in getting used to ASP.net


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2010)

ASP.NET is a whole framework. Obviously it has ready-made things available.

Perhaps, the OP mentioned that he wanted to create a website that is the reason why there have been some "web-development oriented" replies.


vizkid2005 said:


> I also wanna build a website ASAP ... Can websites be written in C\C++ or Java ??? I know they can be written in Javascript, python etc. ...


----------



## Joker (Dec 6, 2010)

abhidev said:


> who said you can't use java for making websites??? And whats ffs?


most probably he has just passed out form 10th..so im sugegsting him things accordingly..

ok now...see if u want to create a small website like for a store or a company portfoilio...php is good for it.

if u wanna create a huge enterprise level web application...companies prefer ASP.net and JavaServerPages for that purpose.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 6, 2010)

abhidev said:


> concentrate more on JAVA...rest html,css,js,php can be learnt side by side





ico said:


> ASP.NET is a whole framework. Obviously it has ready-made things available.
> 
> Perhaps, the OP mentioned that *he wanted to create a website* that is the reason why there have been some "web-development oriented" replies.



Building a website is just a thing I wanna try ... I don`t wanna go into full-on web designing ... For coding is Java ok guys ???



Joker said:


> most probably he has just passed out form 10th..so im sugegsting him things accordingly..
> 
> ok now...see if u want to create a small website like for a store or a company portfoilio...php is good for it.
> 
> if u wanna create a huge enterprise level web application...companies prefer ASP.net and JavaServerPages for that purpose.



@ joker : Dude I`m in FE ... I wuld have started coding much earlier in age but due to (10th and 12th) IMPORTANT EXAMS , parents didnt approve of  it ... So I`m starting now ... Better late than never   

Yes I wanna build only a small website ... Just for fun ... 

And as I asked earlier ... 
Is java gud for coding ??? I`m already familiar with it ... OOPS funda`s are in place ... Should I go for Java or c++ ???


----------



## NainO (Dec 6, 2010)

Java


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 6, 2010)

HTML, CSS, and JavaScript. They are sufficient for just creating a web site. Later go further with PHP/MySQL in Apache platform.
Java platform for web applications? Robust Choice but not sure it is as easy as PHP. One thing for sure, you won't find Java many web hosts at low prices. PHP is everywhere.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 7, 2010)

Stick to java or php dude...you'll hv a good career path ahead if you want to be in a Technical field


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 7, 2010)

Plz suggest gud books for java .. The kind of I can buy .. U see, I am not much of an ebook reader .. I cant concentrate while reading on the net ... 
Bad for Eyes too  ... 

But seriously .. Ne gud buks for Java ???


----------



## abhidev (Dec 7, 2010)

Java in a Nutshell
Java Black Book
Thinking in Java

Try to find some beginner level java books.


----------



## RBX (Dec 8, 2010)

vizkid2005 said:


> I cant concentrate while reading on the net ...
> Bad for Eyes too  ...


What's you're going to read is not literature.

From my personal experience, reading the programming books on device you're working is far better than reading a hard copy and then trying it.
Theory is not much important at first and can be read later if required, the important part is code which is not hard to read and can be copied and edited if you're using the device with editor. Hit and trial are important part of programming, playing with the code makes you learn better than any book can.
I have not tried Java yet and assume than Java would be useless unless you are accustomed to HTML, CSS and JavaScript, I'd call W3Schools Online Web Tutorials a good start.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 9, 2010)

IMO java books give just overview and not what a programmer need to know about the language

i followed the steps :

1> choose a language Java/C++
2> go through basic lang structure. books might be available from library of school/college. at this point the choice of book does not effect.
3> stick to a lang about 2 weeks. during this use the machine as much as possible. in college there is loads of time, i know it.
4> after this go shopping for khalid mughal for java and robert lafore for C++. i found both of these much more understandable than any other
5> now make notes and learn as much possible. and do it on the comp.
6> take up small self projects and try to add features over time as u learn more of the inbuilt classes and functions of the langs.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank You all guys !!! 
I really appreciate all ur inputs and valuabe suggestions .... Thnk you very much ....

I guess I`ll choose Java as a lang to begin with ... 


and I`ll start  ASAP ... 
Thanks again ... 

Also ... What can I do to improve my typing speed ???
The thing is I can write at ok-ok speed when Im luking at the keybrd .. 
Bt widout luking I am worst .... What to do ??? 
Should I buy a different keyboard ??? 
Currently I`m using logitech ka standard keyboad ....


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2010)

dude....don't worry abt ur typing speed...once u start coding u'll automatically pick up the speed...and that to without looking


----------



## Jerin (Jan 6, 2011)

Study PHP, Java and HTML/CSS. This will help you a lot.


----------

